# Interested in Schutzhund



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm a total newbie when it comes to shutzhund...but I am interested in it. How do I get involved?? How time consuming is it? Is it expensive? What do I need to know?? How do i begin to train my dog for this? I have a 7.5 month old puppy, he has many SchH3 dogs in his pedigree, does this give him a better chance of being GOOD at schutzhund, or shall I say, a good prospect?? And actually every single dog in his 5 generation pedigree has atleast a SchH1. Also, what is IPO and what is the difference? Im located a bit North of Chicago, in the Northern suburbs, anyone know of any clubs around here...? Thanks much in advance..


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

gsdlover91 said:


> I'm a total newbie when it comes to shutzhund...but I am interested in it. How do I get involved?? How time consuming is it? Is it expensive? What do I need to know?? How do i begin to train my dog for this? I have a 7.5 month old puppy, he has many SchH3 dogs in his pedigree, does this give him a better chance of being GOOD at schutzhund, or shall I say, a good prospect?? And actually every single dog in his 5 generation pedigree has atleast a SchH1. Also, what is IPO and what is the difference? Im located a bit North of Chicago, in the Northern suburbs, anyone know of any clubs around here...? Thanks much in advance..


First, you'll want to get involved with a Schutzhund club. Here are a couple in your area:
Chicago Schutzhund Verein
Topline German Shepherd Club of Illinois

It is VERY time consuming. There will be set training days that you must attend as much as possible, and about 90% of the training is done at home on your own time. Having SchH titled dogs in his pedigree definitely does up his chances of excelling in the sport, but it's all about the individual dog. The club will evaluate your dog's temperament. 
Contact a club, watch them work with their dogs, and ask LOTS of questions. Good luck!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

gsdlover91 said:


> I'm a total newbie when it comes to shutzhund...but I am interested in it. How do I get involved?? How time consuming is it? Is it expensive? What do I need to know?? How do i begin to train my dog for this? I have a 7.5 month old puppy, he has many SchH3 dogs in his pedigree, does this give him a better chance of being GOOD at schutzhund, or shall I say, a good prospect?? And actually every single dog in his 5 generation pedigree has atleast a SchH1. Also, what is IPO and what is the difference? Im located a bit North of Chicago, in the Northern suburbs, anyone know of any clubs around here...? Thanks much in advance..


IPO and SchH are the same thing. The name has just changed to IPO. Call and visit some clubs. It's expensive for the equipment. Of course, you don't have to get everything right away, but I just shelled out about $200. Then you have the membership fees when it's time to join. I don't know what those run in your area. It varies by club. You also have to pay (later) to join the USCA and buy the score book. There are trial entry fees. All in all... it's not exactly cheap to do. However, do NOT let that stop you! It will take awhile before you're ready to trial for anything anyway. Contact clubs in your area. Go to the USCA website, and it will give you a list of all the clubs. Send out emails and make phone calls. See which clubs you can go visit. READ. I've been doing reading for a long time, and I still don't know squat. There's also info about it on the USCA website. It is time consuming. It's a lot of work. However, if you dedicate yourself to putting in the time and the work because you enjoy it and your dog is enjoying it... then it's worth it!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Watch. Go watch a helper work a dog and ask the helper why he's doing this and that


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

There are a few clubs in your area...I grew up there. Quite expensive since they're closer to the city. The cheaper ones are out in the boonies...where land is cheap and usually free to use due to connections. I'm pretty positive the Chicago clubs rent out large field houses to train and it really drives up the fees.

Money isn't the biggest challenge though. Its the time. Like Harley stated its not really one of those things where you can come and go as you please. You really have to try to make most of the training sessions...and they're usually on the weekends.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Very helpful! And yes, the clubs around me are quite expensive because they are located by the city. Urggghhh. :crazy:

Do I have to be 'invited' to go watch?? Some of the clubs I looked at online say you have to be invited. 

Do I want my dog at a certain level of training before joining a club?? I am working on the basic obedience work currently (heeling, recall, downstay, speak, FOCUS FOCUS FOCUS, lol) Just trying to get him reliable with all his commands and what not, while working up to more difficult ones.

And if a lot of the training is done at home, what ELSE can I do at home to help him prepare for this? I already do training with him everyday at home, plus a basic class.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

gsdlover91 said:


> Thanks for the responses. Very helpful! And yes, the clubs around me are quite expensive because they are located by the city. Urggghhh. :crazy:
> 
> Do I have to be 'invited' to go watch?? Some of the clubs I looked at online say you have to be invited.
> 
> ...


You should always be "invited" and not just show up....some clubs have a designated day for visitors. 

The everyday training you are doing is fine for now, until you get him evaluated. 
I'd contact Robin Huerta and see if you can visit her group!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> You should always be "invited" and not just show up....some clubs have a designated day for visitors.
> 
> The everyday training you are doing is fine for now, until you get him evaluated.
> I'd contact Robin Huerta and see if you can visit her group!


Invited can also mean...email the club and they'll tell you when to come. They have a training space and just don't want people showing up. Plus most don't even post the hours they train anywhere so you'll have a hard time knowing when the training is not just where.

Robin's group is a ways away from the city. Depending on where you live it could be 2 or 3 hours lol. But it is a pretty good group if you are going to join one. Really depends on the amount of time you have to commit. 

Every Sunday...leave your home at 7 probably get back around 7...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

HarleyTheGSD said:


> First, you'll want to get involved with a Schutzhund club. Here are a couple in your area:
> Chicago Schutzhund Verein
> Topline German Shepherd Club of Illinois
> 
> ...


 
Topline is where I went. They are located right by my house, but schutzhund is done at another location, further south in Chicago Ridge. The other one is closer to the OP


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL I'm going to disagree with martemchik and say money is the biggest hurdle for me, not time. Even if I train on my own every day it's not for more than 10 minutes of obedience or so and tracking 3-4 times a week. These are dogs just like any other and if you bore them with an hour of obedience a day they will be pretty flat. You're better off spending the bulk of your time exercising and playing with your dog and then doing obedience for 10 minutes every other day. Money is the issue for me because of gas prices and no longer having people to carpool. That costs me more than equipment, dues, entry fees. Also it puts a lot of miles on my vehicle so regular maintenance happens at quicker intervals (oil changes every 1-2 months, etc). Training with the club is a long day but it's one day a week. The thing I struggle with on my own is not finding time to train but being motivated to do it. When I had good friends in the neighborhood we trained together fairly regularly but I'm the only one in my club from my side of the state let alone my city so I have to motivate myself to go out and track. This past year I was pretty distracted by a lot of other stuff but this year I will try my best to finish Nikon's titles.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

LOL, Lies, welcome to the world I've lived in since I began schutzhund training....never had the luxury of ride-share or others help in "motivating" the training.

I travel alone every week and the ride is much longer than if there was someone to chat with. Sadly dogs aren't real chatty. And then over thinking what happened at training is sometimes detrimental too!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Money and time are big factors for me as well... 

Not so much the money I spend on actual training or training aids.. but the money to GET TO THE CLUB is the biggest factor.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Fuel prices have gone up 50 cents a gallon in the past 3 days...yaay!!!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

First of all you have to ask yourself if you have goals to accomplish. If yes then you need a plan, if no then well it does not matter.

If 1 then you need to find a mentor that will guide you through your IPO1 at least and hopefully thru your IPO3. There are many people who train but do not accomplish anything as it was never their goal, in that case the "excuses" become the most important goal. So depending on what you and the dog are capable of, choose goals wisely.

If 2 then just visit a lot of clubs, show up and socialize, have a good time, take part in politics etc etc. Work your dog every now and then and post pictures


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Fuel prices have gone up 50 cents a gallon in the past 3 days...yaay!!!


Yeah, ridiculous eh?!

Especially if you travel for work, then add on the extras like going to the clubs, etc... omg... it can break you!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> First of all you have to ask yourself if you have goals to accomplish. If yes then you need a plan, if no then well it does not matter.
> 
> If 1 then you need to find a mentor that will guide you through your IPO1 at least and hopefully thru your IPO3. There are many people who train but do not accomplish anything as it was never their goal, in that case the "excuses" become the most important goal. So depending on what you and the dog are capable of, choose goals wisely.
> 
> If 2 then just visit a lot of clubs, show up and socialize, have a good time, take part in politics etc etc. Work your dog every now and then and post pictures



I like your way of thinking!! Made me laugh because some of what you posted is true! That's why goals are so important..

If one is truly serious, they will conquer and overcome all the issues involved to get their dog titled..


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> LOL, Lies, welcome to the world I've lived in since I began schutzhund training....never had the luxury of ride-share or others help in "motivating" the training.
> 
> I travel alone every week and the ride is much longer than if there was someone to chat with. Sadly dogs aren't real chatty. And then over thinking what happened at training is sometimes detrimental too!


I don't mind riding alone, just wish I could split the costs! And this is not just SchH. I do two other sports on a weekly basis right now (and add in three more once we can see grass). One, the closest trials are in Wisconsin. The other, everything is near Detroit or in Ohio. The clubs I train with don't have the right equipment or certifications to host their own events. At least SchH *has* trials in Michigan even if they are east side. Nikon has to go to southern Kentucky and then southern Ohio two weekends in a row in April, possibly Iowa in May and St. Louis in August.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses.






Packen said:


> First of all you have to ask yourself if you have goals to accomplish. If yes then you need a plan, if no then well it does not matter.
> 
> If 1 then you need to find a mentor that will guide you through your IPO1 at least and hopefully thru your IPO3. There are many people who train but do not accomplish anything as it was never their goal, in that case the "excuses" become the most important goal. So depending on what you and the dog are capable of, choose goals wisely.
> 
> If 2 then just visit a lot of clubs, show up and socialize, have a good time, take part in politics etc etc. Work your dog every now and then and post pictures


I have goals that I would like to reach (obviously getting a title) but I guess whats more important to me is spending time with my dog, doing a sport that he enjoys, as well as I. Schutzhund is something that really interests me, and I do think Berlin would enjoy it as well. But in the event he didnt, I would find something else to do and not push him to get a title. Even if he DIDNT get a title, but he did enjoy the sport...I would still do schutzhund with him. So i guess my real goal is just bonding/spending time with my dog. How do I go about finding a mentor? At a club I assume? Thanks so much for all the info.




elisabeth_00117 said:


> Money and time are big factors for me as well...
> 
> Not so much the money I spend on actual training or training aids.. but the money to GET TO THE CLUB is the biggest factor.


Yeah, I noticed how far of a drive it would be to any of the ones near me! :crazy:



Liesje said:


> LOL I'm going to disagree with martemchik and say money is the biggest hurdle for me, not time. Even if I train on my own every day it's not for more than 10 minutes of obedience or so and tracking 3-4 times a week. These are dogs just like any other and if you bore them with an hour of obedience a day they will be pretty flat. You're better off spending the bulk of your time exercising and playing with your dog and then doing obedience for 10 minutes every other day. Money is the issue for me because of gas prices and no longer having people to carpool. That costs me more than equipment, dues, entry fees. Also it puts a lot of miles on my vehicle so regular maintenance happens at quicker intervals (oil changes every 1-2 months, etc). Training with the club is a long day but it's one day a week. The thing I struggle with on my own is not finding time to train but being motivated to do it. When I had good friends in the neighborhood we trained together fairly regularly but I'm the only one in my club from my side of the state let alone my city so I have to motivate myself to go out and track. This past year I was pretty distracted by a lot of other stuff but this year I will try my best to finish Nikon's titles.


Thanks for the reply. Sounds like money is the biggest issue, and would be for me as well. I was looking at the clubs around me, and I think they both train on Sundays, so the time wouldnt be a problem, and I already spend a portion of each day training Berlin. 



martemchik said:


> Invited can also mean...email the club and they'll tell you when to come. They have a training space and just don't want people showing up. Plus most don't even post the hours they train anywhere so you'll have a hard time knowing when the training is not just where.
> 
> Robin's group is a ways away from the city. Depending on where you live it could be 2 or 3 hours lol. But it is a pretty good group if you are going to join one. Really depends on the amount of time you have to commit.
> 
> Every Sunday...leave your home at 7 probably get back around 7...


I live in the Northern suburbs...along the lake, so Robin is about 2 hours from me. I'll have to PM her and ask her about it. I think no matter what, it's looking like ill have atleast an hour and a half drive to any club or training place in the area. :crazy: But, if its worth it, then I dont mind. 



onyx'girl said:


> You should always be "invited" and not just show up....some clubs have a designated day for visitors.
> 
> The everyday training you are doing is fine for now, until you get him evaluated.
> I'd contact Robin Huerta and see if you can visit her group!


I will PM her! Thanks


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I contacted the Indian Creek Schutzhund club and have been invited to come and watch on a visitor day (March 3), and see if it's something i'm interested in and what not, wahooo! If all goes well, the next time I visit Berlin will come with and see if he likes it  

This club is also not too far at all, about an hour, according to google maps. So probably 45 minutes.


----------

